# Junglefowl's 29G rescaping



## frrok (May 22, 2011)

Great start. Good luck on your new adventure. I love reacaping!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

frrok said:


> Great start. Good luck on your new adventure. I love reacaping!


Thanks man!!!
I edited my post...


----------



## gabysapha (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm curious to see the result! I get frustrated with my 29g a lot; it's just a weirdly-shaped tank. It's taller than I want a tank to be!


----------



## bennyjam (Nov 6, 2012)

What do you have for lighting on this tank?


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Update day 2:

Do a 60% WC. Time to put the plants back in the tank. Half of the plants was sold to someone so it didn't take much time for me to plant it.



















Put some red ramshorn snails in to see how they doing.


----------



## Big Dog (Nov 4, 2009)

Looking real nice. Keep up the good work.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

gabysapha said:


> I'm curious to see the result! I get frustrated with my 29g a lot; it's just a weirdly-shaped tank. It's taller than I want a tank to be!


It is really tall. I was thinking to change to 20L tank because of it. But I figure out 20L tank would be short for the driftwood. And when I upgrade the substrate to another level: thicker, now I am really satisfy with it.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

bennyjam said:


> What do you have for lighting on this tank?


I will put 2 fixture light on it.
Current USA Nova Extreme 2xT5HO - Freshwater Light (1x24 Watt 10K Daylight + 1x24 Watt Freshwater T5HO) 

And Aqualight 2xT5 (1x18w 6500K + 1x18w Colormax T5)


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Updated: put some more rocks in for the scape and plant glossos and 4 leaves clovers in the front. Gloss didn't do well from the previous, hopefully they will do good this time. Don't have enough time to do dry start though










Closer pix










Baby narrow leaf java fern on rock


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Where exactly did you get the dw in Vietnam if you dont mind me asking. Thank you


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

karce87 said:


> Where exactly did you get the dw in Vietnam if you dont mind me asking. Thank you


It was in a aquarium shop in Saigon. My brother took me there, I don't really remember exactly what street.


----------



## becky3086 (Mar 22, 2013)

Very nice. I love the tree and will be watching to see how this progresses


----------



## hobos (Feb 19, 2012)

yes nice work


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

Can you please ask him where it is please? double please. I will go back next week.


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

karce87 said:


> Can you please ask him where it is please? double please. I will go back next week.


Sorry for the late response, I just got the address from him, he gave me 2 stores that sells the tree:
Ngã 3 Trần Hưng Đạo B - Lưu Xuân Tín, quận 5 (I assume you know Vietnamese , this is where I got mine)
Another one: shop Kim Chi, 554A Minh Phụng, phường 9, quận 11

If you want to get my brother's phone number, please let me know. If he's not busy, he can show you where to buy the wood. Maybe you wanna see his tanks live too. This is one of his tank:


----------



## karce87 (Dec 6, 2012)

junglefowl said:


> Sorry for the late response, I just got the address from him, he gave me 2 stores that sells the tree:
> Ngã 3 Trần Hưng Đạo B - Lưu Xuân Tín, quận 5 (I assume you know Vietnamese , this is where I got mine)
> Another one: shop Kim Chi, 554A Minh Phụng, phường 9, quận 11
> 
> If you want to get my brother's phone number, please let me know. If he's not busy, he can show you where to buy the wood. Maybe you wanna see his tanks live too. This is one of his tank:


Thank you so much!!! I can go there myself because I know I will be there for the longest time. And I don't want to trouble him lol. Thanks again


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

You are welcome!!!


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Updated: day 3
I put some baby tears to the right side of the tank. Do 50% water change. And the fish will be ready to be back the next day.










Closer pix


----------



## junglefowl (Oct 30, 2012)

As of today, my tank is messy again, I have nowhere to put the moss driftwood pieces so it's back to the tank again

Been more than 2 weeks and my fish and shrimps are happy










Look down









Right side


----------

